# job titles used in the T-Shirt printing business?



## xucaen

What would be the job title for a person who creates lettering and images for printing on T-Shirts? I don't know if that would be a Graphics Designer or Artist or something else entirely... What are the common job titles used in the T-Shirt printing business?


----------



## indclassicshirts

I like to use "Studio Tech" - we have an online design studio (although we just took it down to make some upgrades) so I thought the Studio Tech worked perfectly. Most of the companies around here say graphic artist.


----------



## BidsMaven

Here's a suggested list of titles from the SGIA. https://www.sgia.org/business/feature/job-descriptions


----------



## Screen Medics

We have been satisfied with the titles graphic artist and graphic designer. Both titles appear to convey a sense of skill, professionalism and experience for the individual.

I believe the output of the individual and their rapport with the client is more important than the title they carry.

We ask a lot of them and get a lot from our artists. I am very pleased with the artists I have worked with over time.


----------



## Blue92

Spouse. Covers all of it......


----------



## headfirst

We don't use titles. I had one hire that made a title part of his employment agreement but he turned out to be a big douchebag. 

We do have functional titles, just not specific titles on business cards.


----------



## logos unlimited

Graphics Designer my friend


----------



## ShirlandDesign

If they just know the software and pre press typically "Production Artist", if they can originate a concept and work it thru to a finished shirt "Commercial or Graphic designer" if they are both talented and skilled "Artist". Obviously these are just subjective terms, and can bleed into one another seamlessly.

To elevate it to an art form is a lifetime effort, and requires the blessings of the big guy upstairs. 

p.s. that's how I see it anyhow


----------



## Printavo

Keep in mind this could affect your company culture too. Titles affect how people feel about the work they do.


----------

